# RÉSOLU [emerge] "abi_x86_32" partout sur mise à jour système

## T0MuX

Bonjour et bienvenue pour de nouvelles avantures avec T0MuX, lé débutant Gentoo ! lol.

J'ai changé mon paramètre LINGUAS dans mon make.conf pour mettre mes interfaces en français. Puis, au moment de faire le très fameux

```
sudo emerge --ask --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

Il me sort un gros tas de paquet avec le flag ABI_X86="32*" et me propose de les ajouter à mes fichiers de configuration... je répond HELL NO car je suis en x64. Et mon premier réflexe c'est de me dire "pourquoi je mettrai à jour des programmes en 32bits alors que je suis en 64bits ??

Du coup ma grande question est : qu'est ce que cela signifie ? Je ne ferais aucune mise à jour tant que je ne comprendrais pas ce truc lol.

je vous remercie d'avance !

----------

## sebB

Peux tu poster ton emerge --info et le retour de ta commande

```
sudo emerge --ask --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

T'as pas fais d'autres modif (changement profil, install appli lib32 style skype...) car je vois pas la cause avec un changement de langue?

----------

## T0MuX

En effet, j'avais déjà ce problème un petit peu avant, ça vient de me revenir. J'ai voulu mettre à jour mon système il y a quelques temps et j'avais déjà ça. Par contre je ne saurais pas dire exactement suite à quoi cela a commencé :s

Oui j'ai Skype d'installé. C'est lui qui foutrai la merde ?

```
sudo emerge --ask --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  . ... ........ done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.3.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-dicts/myspell-fr-4.5-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libdvdread-5.0.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/faad2-2.7-r3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r7  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libdvdnav-5.0.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.17  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/neon-0.30.1  LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.9.3  USE="vtv%*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gstreamer-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/hunspell-1.3.3  LINGUAS="fr* -de_1901%" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/iso-codes-3.65  LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-l10n-5.1.2.2  LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.17.1  LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/aspell-0.60.6.1-r1  LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-dicts/aspell-fr-0.60 

[ebuild     U  ] net-irc/weechat-1.4-r1 [1.1.1] LINGUAS="fr*" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libepoxy-1.3.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.18.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.18.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/man-pages-fr-2.39.0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/man-pages-4.05  LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-2.1.3-r1 [2.0.3] LINGUAS="-ca* -cs* -de* -es* -it* -ja* -ru*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.18.7  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-38.8.0  LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.6.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] mail-client/thunderbird-38.8.0  LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/wine-1.8.2 [1.6.2] USE="xcomposite* -netapi% -pcap% -pipelight% -prelink* -s3tc% -staging% -vaapi%" LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.14-r1  LINGUAS="fr*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/pcmanfm-1.2.3  LINGUAS="fr*" 

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No]

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8143056 total,    926040 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4193368 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 08 Jun 2016 17:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 iconv jpeg lcms libmpeg2 libnotify mad matroska mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis webkit wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

EDIT : je n'ai pas changé de profil. Juste installé quelques apps. Par contre c'est vrai que certaines m'ont demandé de rajouter --accept-keywords (un truc comme ça) pour que je puisse installer. Je l'ai fais. C'est peut être ça ?

----------

## 324874

 *TOMuX wrote:*   

>  J'ai changé mon paramètre LINGUAS dans mon make.conf pour mettre mes interfaces en français. Puis, au moment de faire le très fameux 
> 
> ```
> sudo emerge --ask --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world   
> ```
> ...

 

 *SebB wrote:*   

>  T'as pas fais d'autres modif (changement profil, install appli lib32 style skype...) car je vois pas la cause avec un changement de langue?

 

TOMuX, est-ce-que tu n'aurais pas oublié de nous préciser quelque chose ? Une référence que tu as suivi, peut-être (Localisation) ?

Je pense que l'erreur est due à un mélange entre la variable LANG et LINGUAS et à une valeur erronée affectée à l'une, l'autre ou les deux variables. Qu'est-ce-que tu as fais ? 

Pourrais-tu vérifier le contenu du fichier /etc/portage/make.conf, s'il te plaît ?

```
root # emerge --info

...

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

...
```

```
# -- fichier /etc/portage/make.conf --

...

# USE_EXPAND LINGUAS flag ? (oui/non) ::non

# pas de variable LINGUAS="" (https://packages.gentoo.org/useflags/linguas_en)

...

LANG="fr_FR"

... 
```

Une mise à jour du système conforme : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/Portage#Updating_the_system

(édition 16/06 : je me suis aperçu qu'on peut mettre à jour son système Gentoo avec d'autres options ou combinaison d'options que ce que j'ai indiqué dans ce post.)

```
root # emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

```
root # emerge --ask --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

```
root # emerge --update --deep --newuse @world

root # emerge --depclean

root # revdep-rebuild
```

N.B : Pourrais tu mettre le contenu de emerge --info dans une balise [ code ], s'il te plaît ?

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Thu Jun 16, 2016 1:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## T0MuX

J'ai juste, récemment, rajouté la variable LINGUAS="fr" dans mon make.conf pour passer mes programmes (tels que LibreOffice, Weechat) en français. Mais il me proposait déjà avant de coller abi_x86_32 partout :/

Dois-je retirer LINGUAS de mon make.conf ? Si oui, comment je fais pour passer mes programmes en français ?

J'ai bien LANG="fr_FR.utf8" dans make.conf

J'ai mis les balises code pour la partie emerge --info dans mon précédent post  :Smile: 

----------

## 324874

J'ai commis plusieurs erreurs : une erreur de présentation et une erreur de configuration.

 *TOMuX wrote:*   

> Dois-je retirer LINGUAS de mon make.conf ? Si oui, comment je fais pour passer mes programmes en français ?
> 
> J'ai bien LANG="fr_FR.utf8" dans make.conf 

 

La variable LANG (représente une locale) définit l'emplacement géographique et est utilisée pour la configuration linguistique. Initialement, je te conseille de n'utiliser que cette variable 

et observer le résultat (logiciels en français). Cela m'est arrivé d'utiliser des fonctionnalités partiellement comprises et j'ai rencontré des difficultés par la suite.

Je ne pense pas que la variable LANG soit initialisée dans le fichier de configuration /etc/portage/make.conf.

Ellle est initialisée grâce à eselect (cf. https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base#Configure_locales).

Je te proposais de retirer la variable LINGUAS car c'est une EXPAND_USE flag. J'ai pensé que tu avais affectée une valeur incorrecte à cette variable.

J'ai supposé que cette fonctionnalité pouvait affecter un ensemble de paramètres non maîtrisés et quelle était notamment responsable de l'utilisation de ABI_X86="32*".

J'espérais aussi que le problème n'était pas apparu avant l'usage de la variable LINGUAS. Si il est apparu avant, alors, je n'ai pas de pistes à suivre pour détecter et 

corriger le problème.

Comment as-tu initialisé les valeurs des variables LANG et LINGUAS ? Quelles références as tu suivi, qu'as tu fais ?

Ainsi, l'on pourra réfuter ou confirmer l'hypothèse qu'une de ces variables a engendré l'usage de ABI_X86="32*".

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Mon Jun 13, 2016 5:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## T0MuX

Au tout début quand j'ai installé Gentoo j'ai suivi le handbook. Donc je suis passé par ce lien que tu as mis pour configurer mes locales.

Depuis je n'ai plus rien touché aux locales et j'ai toujours eu la moitié de mes applications en anglais.

Entre temps j'ai voulu mettre à jour mon système et me suis rendu compte que j'avais ABI_X86="32*" à tout les étages... je me suis dis que je verrais plus tard.

Récemment, j'ai décidé de me pencher dessus et j'ai trouvé LINGUAS en cherchant un peu. Et il était dit que je devais mettre à jour le système pour que cela soit prit en compte donc le problème réapparaît, logique.

Je viens donc d'enlever LINGUAS de mon make.conf. Donc j'en suis là : trouver qu'est ce qui fait que ce ABI_X86="32*" est appelé.

J'ai un programme, un keyword, un flag ou je ne sais quoi qui appelle ce truc.

----------

## T0MuX

Peut être une piste parmi ces informations ?

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

```
# required by bspwm (argument)

=x11-wm/bspwm-0.9.1 ~amd64

# required by sxhkd (argument)

=x11-misc/sxhkd-0.5.6 ~amd64

net-misc/dropbox ~amd64

# required by x11-misc/notify-osd-0.9.34::gentoo[-minimal]

# required by notify-osd (argument)

=x11-themes/notify-osd-icons-0.7 ~amd64

# required by notify-osd (argument)

=x11-misc/notify-osd-0.9.34 ~amd64

# required by teamspeak-client-bin (argument)

=media-sound/teamspeak-client-bin-3.0.18.2 ~amd64

# required by net-im/skype (argument)

=net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r6 ~amd64

# required by net-misc/teamviewer (argument)

=net-misc/teamviewer-11.0.57095 ~amd64

# required by libudev-compat (argument)

=sys-libs/libudev-compat-186 ~amd64

# required by playonlinux (argument)

=app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.8 ~amd64

# required by vboxgtk (argument)

=app-emulation/vboxgtk-0.8.2-r1 ~amd64

# required by sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo

# required by go-mtpfs (argument)

=dev-libs/go-usb-9999 **

# required by sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo

# required by go-mtpfs (argument)

=dev-libs/go-fuse-0_p20150422 ~amd64

# required by go-mtpfs (argument)

=sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999 **

# required by imlib2_loaders (argument)

=media-plugins/imlib2_loaders-1.4.8 ~amd64
```

go-usb-9999 **

go-mtpfs-9999 **

ça peut venir de là ?

Quelques fichiers de conf de portage :

/etc/portage/package.use/iputils https://bpaste.net/show/198cb645d2f5

/etc/portage/package.use/net-libs https://bpaste.net/show/0c8766fb1e21

/etc/portage/package.use/vbox https://bpaste.net/show/c150262f9e68

il y a plein de lignes avec abi_x86_32 .... après avoir lu ces fichiers, je crois que j'ai accepté une fois qu'il me les rajoute pour pouvoir avoir l'interface de VirtualBox sinon je pouvais pas l'installer (il me semble). Comment puis je faire retour arrière ? Puis-je enlever toutes ces ligne comme ça ?

EDIT 18:52 : si je retire toutes les lignes avec abi_x86x32 et que je fais un 

```
sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep @world
```

 j'ai un énorme pavé avec que des lignes comme celle là :  

```
>=media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r9:0/0::gentoo, installed)
```

Donc, peut etre qu'il faut que je redéfinisse abi_x86_64 dans mon système ?

----------

## 324874

TOMuX,

Les fichiers du répertoire /etc/portage/package.use/ ont un aspect qui ne ressemble pas à ce qui est montré 

dans le manuel de Gentoo (cf. Déclaration des USE_flags par paquet). 

Comment ces fichiers ont-ils été élaboré ?

 *TOMuX wrote:*   

> EDIT 18:52 : si je retire toutes les lignes avec abi_x86x32 et que je fais un
> 
> Code:	
> 
> sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep @world	
> ...

 

Je pense que cela dépendra de la façon dont les fichiers du répertoire /etc/portage/package.use/ ont été défini.

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## sebB

Comme je te l'ai dis, ca n'a rien à voir avec ton changement de langue.

D'ailleurs tu peux voir que tes modifs sont bonnes vu que ça introduit le fr

 *Quote:*   

> app-office/libreoffice-l10n-5.1.2.2  LINGUAS="fr*" 

 

A partir du moment ou tu installe des applis qui ont besoin des librairies 32bits, c'est normal d'introuduire le abi_x86_32 sur certains paquets.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT 18:52 : si je retire toutes les lignes avec abi_x86x32 et que je fais un

 

Tu ne pourras pas.

Si tu veux te passer des lib 32bits, faut que tu vire les applis qui en ont besoin (skype, iputils, vbox...)

Donc si tu veux virer tes libs 32bits, tu désinstalle les progs qui en ont besoin, tu vire les fichiers correspondants dans /package.use puis tu lance la maj.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

C'est wine qui demande les libs en 32 (et 64) bits.

----------

## T0MuX

Ok je comprend. Je vous remercie tous pour ces explications très utiles et instructives   :Very Happy: 

Donc pas le choix SI j'utilise des apps qui en ont besoin... logique en fait.

Quel est l'impact sur mon système si je les garde ? Cela va-t-il altérer les performances ? Comment je peux savoir quelles sont les apps qui ont besoin de abi_x86_32 ?

----------

## 324874

Bonsoir,

 *SebB wrote:*   

> Comme je te l'ai dis, ca n'a rien à voir avec ton changement de langue. 

 

Je n'ai pas assez de connaissances par rapport à Portage donc on a procédé par vérification.

 *feng wrote:*   

> Les fichiers du répertoire /etc/portage/package.use/ ont un aspect qui ne ressemble pas à ce qui est montré 
> 
> dans le manuel de Gentoo (cf. Déclaration des USE_flags par paquet).  

 

```
#(exemple) fichier /etc/portage/package.use/iputil

net-misc/iputils -caps -filecaps

>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1 abi_x86_32

...

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4::gentoo[-dmx,-minimal]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.17::gentoo[video_cards_nvidia]

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4::gentoo[-dmx,-minimal]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.17::gentoo[video_cards_nvidia]

>=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8 abi_x86_32

...
```

 *Quote:*   

>  Donc si tu veux virer tes libs 32bits, tu désinstalles les progs qui en ont besoin, tu vires les fichiers correspondants dans /package.use puis tu lances la maj.

 

Non, certains paquets peuvent être compilés avec ABI_X86=32 ou ABI_X86=64

 *Quote:*   

>  Package Metadata : x11-libs/libxcb
> 
> USE flags
> 
> Local USE flags
> ...

 

 *SebB wrote:*   

>  A partir du moment où tu installes des applis qui ont besoins des librairies 32bits, c'est normal d'introduire le abi_x86_32 sur certains paquets. 

 

Ton affirmation ne permet pas de justifier pourquoi, lors d'une mise à jour, un nombre important de paquets emploie ABI_X86="32*" alors que l'architecture est x64.

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

>  C'est wine qui demande les libs en 32 (et 64) bits.

 

Je ne comprends pas !

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Mon Jun 13, 2016 5:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## T0MuX

Holy crap ! Je viens, en cherchant sur le net, de trouver ceci :

j'ai rajouté ABI_X86="64" à mon make.conf et j'ai relancé un emerge -DuNav @world

Et bien je peux vous dire que le pavé s'est drôlement raccourcis !! 

Maintenant le retour est :

```
t0mux@tomux-pc /etc/portage/package.use $ sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-emulation/wine" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/wine-1.8.2::gentoo USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko gstreamer jpeg lcms mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl png realtime run-exes ssl threads truetype udisks xcomposite xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -ldap -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -pipelight -prelink -pulseaudio -s3tc -samba -scanner (-selinux) -staging -test -v4l -vaapi -xinerama" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" LINGUAS="-ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_US -eo -es -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    mono? ( abi_x86_32 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 ) test? ( abi_x86_32 ) elibc_glibc? ( threads ) mono? ( abi_x86_32 ) pipelight? ( staging ) s3tc? ( staging ) vaapi? ( staging ) osmesa? ( opengl )

(dependency required by "app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.8::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

J'ai donc plus qu'à coller mes flags où j'en ai besoin et voilà  :Smile:  (abi_x86_32 pour wine et mono quoi)

EDIT 23:08 : euh visiblement non, il ne faut pas rajouter abi_x86_32 sur wine, le pavé revient... lol je vais essayer juste sur mono

EDIT 23:11 : bon ok j'y comprends plus rien à cette histoire là. J'ai ajouté app-emulation/wine abi_x86_32, j'ai refait un emerge, le pavé est revenu. Du coup je l'ai enlevé. Sauf que maintenant, au lieu de revenir sur le petit pavé de tout à l'heure, j'ai un immense pavé encore plus grand que celui de tout à l'heure. http://perlbal.hi-pi.com/blog-images/16696/gd/1156667630/Gne.JPG

EDIT : 23:19 : ... et là le mec il remet LINGUAS=fr dans son make.conf et PAF !! Plus de grand pavé !! hahaha si c'est pas incroyable ça  :Smile:  (je comprend toujours pas pourquoi)

un dernier EDIT et je file au lit 23:21 : je ne touche plus à rien hein, j'ai un peu du mal à interpréter ce qu'emerge me demande dans ce petit pavé. Je vous remercie encore une fois pour votre soutient, à demain pour de nouvelles aventures avec Portage lol

----------

## 324874

 *Quote:*   

>  *TOMuX wrote:*   ... 
> 
> il y a plein de lignes avec abi_x86_32 .... après avoir lu ces fichiers, je crois que j'ai accepté une fois qu'il me les rajoutent pour pouvoir avoir l'interface de VirtualBox 
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

 *TOMuX wrote:*   

> Je viens, en cherchant sur le net, de trouver ceci : j'ai rajouté ABI_X86="64" à mon make.conf
> 
>  ...

 

 *Guidelines (READ BEFORE POSTING) wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Include logs and tell us commands executed - Nobody can help you if they don't know what's wrong, or what you did to get the error you recieved. Providing this information will greatly aid others in assisting you, and will allow us to diagnose your problem easier and sooner. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ... By searching prior to posting, you will help yourself by find a solution sooner, and keep the newer problems in focus. 

 

 *TOMuX wrote:*   

> Maintenant le retour est : ...
> 
> ...
> 
>  euh visiblement non
> ...

 

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Mon Jun 13, 2016 7:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> C'est wine qui demande les libs en 32 (et 64) bits.

 

----------

## 324874

 *feng wrote:*   

>  *xaviermiller wrote:*    C'est wine qui demande les libs en 32 (et 64) bits. 
> 
> Je ne comprends pas ! 

 

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> C'est wine qui demande les libs en 32 (et 64) bits.

 

C'est une affirmation sans fondements ! Pourrais-tu démontrer ton propos, s'il te plaît ?

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Dois-je justifier tout ce que j'écris ? C'est un fait, vérifiez l'ebuild de wine.

----------

## 324874

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

>  Dois-je justifier tout ce que j'écris ? C'est un fait, vérifiez l'ebuild de wine.

 

Il ne s'agit pas d'exiger de faire reconnaître comme étant juste (et par extension, légitime) l'affirmation énoncée mais plutôt

de pouvoir établir une proposition. Cette proposition, doit permettre, d'établir la réalité ou la représentation que l'on a de la réalité.

En d'autres termes, saisir ce que l'on pourrait penser ou ce que l'on pense.

Alors, oui, se justifier, c'est dire ce que l'on aurait fait et la raison pour laquelle on l'aurait fait. 

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Mon Jun 13, 2016 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Procédons par élimination : les seuls paquets dans Gentoo nécessitant 32 bits sont : les paquets binaires n'existant qu'en 32 bits et ceux proposant des services 32 bits dont Wine (qui permet d'exécuter des applications 32 bits). Je vois wine dans la liste, et "emerge --tree" vous le montrera bien explicitement.

----------

## sebB

Salut,

 *feng wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas assez de connaissances par rapport à Portage donc on a procédé par vérification.

 

Ce n'est nullement un reproche de ma part.

 *feng wrote:*   

>  *SebB wrote:*   
> 
>  Donc si tu veux virer tes libs 32bits, tu désinstalles les progs qui en ont besoin, tu vires les fichiers correspondants dans /package.use puis tu lances la maj. 
> 
> Non, certains paquets peuvent être compilés avec ABI_X86=32 ou ABI_X86=64

 

Ca je le sais, et je ne vois pas le rapport avec la citation...

Il voulait à priori les virer, je lui donne la solution.

 *feng wrote:*   

> Les fichiers du répertoire /etc/portage/package.use/ ont un aspect qui ne ressemble pas à ce qui est montré dans le manuel de Gentoo

 

Qu'est ce qu'il cloche selon toi?

 *feng wrote:*   

>  *SebB wrote:*   
> 
> A partir du moment où tu installes des applis qui ont besoins des librairies 32bits, c'est normal d'introduire le abi_x86_32 sur certains paquets. 
> 
> Ton affirmation ne permet pas de justifier pourquoi, lors d'une mise à jour, un nombre important de paquets emploie ABI_X86="32*" alors que l'architecture est x64.

 

Je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.

Je suis pour qu'on discute si tu estime que je me suis trompé dans mes réponses mais sois clair car tu sors mes phrases de leur contexte.

Pour éviter de pourrir ce topic, à la rigueur t'en ouvre un nouveau en posant tes questions ou tu bascule sur le topic 3615Mavie

-Last edited by sebB on Mon Jun 13, 2016 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 324874

Certaines de mes réponses sont inexactes à cause de la perception de leur évidence.

Je sors les phrases de leur contexte pour focaliser l'attention et éviter de renforcer la mise en contradiction (cela n'est pas indispensable).

Cette mise hors-contexte n'empêche pas la remise dans le contexte et il est possible de contester une phrase en tenant compte uniquement 

des informations qui la constituent.

L'affirmation qu'il faut retirer toutes les applications (~32 bits), à cause de bibliothèques codées sur 32 bits est fausse. Certaines applications peuvent dépendre, 

au choix, de bibliothèques, codées en 32 bits ou codées en 64 bits. 

Autrement dit, TOMuX peut utiliser des bibliothèques codées sur 64 bits (insérées comme dépendances) et conserver les logiciels qu'il souhaite utiliser.

La proposition adéquate serait peut-être de remplacer abi_x86 par abi_x86_64 dans les fichiers du répertoire /etc/portage/package.use/

 abi_x86_32 Multilib madness

Est-ce que les bibliothèques codées en 32 bits, celles affichées par la mise à jour, sont des dépendances d'applications que l'on souhaite installer ?

Autrement dit, est-ce que les dépendances des applications que l'on souhaite installer sont seulement codées en 32 bits ?

Je suis sceptique car aucune certitude n'a été présenté ; je ne peux faire de vérification sur mon système. 

De plus, la mise à jour (emerge) et le format des fichiers du répertoire /etc/portage/package.use/ m'interpellent.

Comment expliquer que certaines dépendances codées en 32 bits et 64 bits s'installent en 32 bits alors que ABI_X86=64 ?

Comment se fait-il que la mise à jour précise la valeur de ABI_X86 ? Je n'ai jamais vu cette variable lors des mises à jour de mon système.

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## T0MuX

Cet échange est fort instructif  :Smile: 

Je suis désolé feng (et les autres) d'être un peu flou dans mes propos.

Suite à la lecture de toutes ces réponses, je vais tenter en désinstallant les paquets que je soupçonne de réclamer abi_x86_32 (soit wine et virtualbox). Je vous tiens au courant !

ps: pour packages.use on a le choix entre créer un seul fichier (/etc/portage/packages.use) et de coller directement dedans tout ce que l'on a besoin, ou bien de créer un répertoire (/etc/portage/packages.use/) et des fichiers dans ce répertoire pour sectionner en plusieurs partie ce que l'on a besoin. Comme tu peux le constater, j'ai organiser mes USE FLAGS par catégorie emerge.   :Smile: 

----------

## 324874

Non, surtout pas ! J'ai trouvé une réponse intéressante que je suis en train d'analyser.

Je te fournis le lien (peut-être que tu pourras lire plus rapidement que moi) : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/89678/using-abi-x86-in-gentoo

 *TOMuX wrote:*   

> Comme tu peux le constater, j'ai organisé mes USE FLAGS par catégorie emerge.

 

Merci d'avoir répondu à une de mes interrogations.

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Mon Jun 13, 2016 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 324874

15/06 : corrections des incohérences et des erreurs.

---- (si possible, ne lisez pas le texte de petite taille)  ----

L'article nous indique qu'il est possible d'émuler des paquets binaires x86 (des bibliothèques) sur un système x64. J'ai compris que les développeurs 

doivent réaliser eux-même la compilation de ces bibliothèques. Parmi ces bibliothèques, certaines peuvent avoir deux versions : 32 bits et 64 bits. 

Le système installe par défaut la version 32 bits des bibliothèques. Le système installera uniquement et effectivement la version 64 bits si ABI_X86=64 est

spécifiée par paquet ou globalement dans le profil. Toutefois, le système compilera quoiqu'il en soit, les deux versions des bibliothèques. 

Cela (cf. correspondance couleur) requiert d'opérer certaines modifications. Ces modifications peuvent être réalisées de différentes façons (cf. multilib).

Remarque : l'article date de trois ans ! L'auteur indique qu'il a peu d'expériences avec le dispositif multilib présenté.

Note : il est possible de trouver les paquets à installer, qui utilisent ABI_X86_32 (cf. ABI_X86_32, Equery et Eix).

Cordialement,

feng

---- 

L'article (la réponse de binki) présente l'usage de la variable ABI_X86. L'auteur évoque l'évolution de la mise en oeuvre du multilib dans un système Gentoo. 

L'auteur retrace également l'existence des bibliothèques 32 bits dans un système Gentoo. On comprend ainsi, que des dispositifs ont été élaboré pour établir et

gérer les dépendances entre les bibliothèques 32 bits et les applications qui les utilisent [note]. Il est possible de spécifier l'installation, comme dépendance, d'une

bibliothèque 64 bits ayant les ABI X86_32 et X86_64  avec ABI_X86=64 en utilisant le dispositif adapté (cf. multilib). Le système compilera la bibliothèque avec 

les ABI X86_32 et X86_64 mais n'installera que la version 64 bits lors de l'installation des applications (sauf si les applications requièrent que la bibliothèque 

dont ils dépendent doit utiliser ABI_X86_32).

[note] : dans cette situation ABI_X86_32 n'est pas l'ABI native de l'environnement.

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Wed Jun 15, 2016 11:41 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## T0MuX

Ok c'est bon j'ai compris  :Smile: 

Je viens de désinstaller, très précisément : wine, playonlinux et teamviewer qui réclamaient abi_x86_32...

J'ai de suite relancé sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep @world et là il m'a sorti 122 paquets avec le FLAG abi_x86="*-32". En toute logique je me suis dit : "bon, il va enlever la partie 32 bits de chaque paquet puis mettre à jour mon OS   :Cool: 

Donc c'est en cours de compilation.... 16 paquets sur 122 lol, je vous tiens au courant.

Merci Feng et tous les autres pour votre investissement et votre soutient.

PS: je peux vous dire que toute cette compilation c'est magnifique. Vraiment. Je suis clairement devenu accro à cela. J'aime vraiment le fait que tout soit compilé sur place avec uniquement ce dont j'ai besoin/pas besoin (cf. make.conf) c'est magnifique. Mon système me ressemble enfin ! Vive Gentoo hahaha  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 324874

Je suis content pour toi !    :Smile: 

Un petit formatage du titre serait idéal : [THEME] description (état) ; voir format des titres.

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## T0MuX

Et voilà c'est fait  :Smile:  merci pour votre aide.

par contre il se passe un truc assez bizarre..... à la fin de ma gross mise à jour, il était écrit ceci :

```
>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 141 info files.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3

 *  - /usr/lib32/libxml2.so.2

 *  - /usr/lib32/libxml2.so.2.9.3

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libgstapp-0.10.so.0 (preserved)

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libgstapp-0.10.so.0.25.0 (preserved)

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0 (preserved)

 *      used by 7 other files

>>> package: x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.9

 *  - /usr/lib32/libXrender.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib32/libXrender.so.1.3.0

 *      used by /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4.9.4 (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1)

>>> package: dev-lang/orc-0.4.24

 *  - /usr/lib32/liborc-0.4.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/liborc-0.4.so.0.23.0

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0 (preserved)

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0.25.0 (preserved)

>>> package: media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0.25.0

 *      used by /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4.9.4 (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstapp-0.10.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstapp-0.10.so.0.25.0

 *      used by /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4.9.4 (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0.25.0

 *      used by /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4.9.4 (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0.25.0

 *      used by /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4.9.4 (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1)

>>> package: dev-db/sqlite-3.12.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libsqlite3.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

 *      used by /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4.9.4 (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1)

>>> package: media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstbase-0.10.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstbase-0.10.so.0.30.0

 *      used by /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4.9.4 (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0.30.0

 *      used by /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4.9.4 (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

```

Bon, ni une ni deux, je fais de suite 

```
sudo emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

Le retour est le suivant :

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1::gentoo

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/libXrender.so.1

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/libXrender.so.1.3.0

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/libgstapp-0.10.so.0

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/libgstapp-0.10.so.0.25.0

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/libgstbase-0.10.so.0

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/libgstbase-0.10.so.0.30.0

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0.25.0

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/libgstpbutils-0.10.so.0.25.0

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0.30.0

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/libgstvideo-0.10.so.0.25.0

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/liborc-0.4.so.0

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/liborc-0.4.so.0.23.0

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/libsqlite3.so.0

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

<<< !needed  sym /usr/lib32/libxml2.so.2

<<< !needed  obj /usr/lib32/libxml2.so.2.9.3

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.
```

Donc ça s'est bien passé. Je passe donc au depclean (comme c'était écrit dans le retour de la grosse mise a jour, tout en bas).

```
sudo emerge --depclean
```

Et là :

```
....

>>> Unmerging (1 of 18) net-analyzer/netcat-110-r9...

>>> Unmerging (2 of 18) x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.2.0...

>>> Unmerging (3 of 18) games-misc/games-envd-0...

>>> Unmerging (4 of 18) sys-devel/prelink-20130503...

>>> Unmerging (5 of 18) dev-lang/nasm-2.11.08...

>>> Unmerging (6 of 18) app-arch/cabextract-1.6...

>>> Unmerging (7 of 18) app-arch/p7zip-15.14.1...

>>> Unmerging (8 of 18) media-sound/mpg123-1.22.4...

>>> Unmerging (9 of 18) dev-python/wxpython-2.8.12.1-r2...

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

 * python2_7: running update_symlinks

 * Removing dead symlink //usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wx.pth

 * Removing dead symlink //usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wxversion.py

>>> Unmerging (10 of 18) media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.4.6...

>>> Unmerging (11 of 18) dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1...

>>> Unmerging (12 of 18) media-gfx/icoutils-0.31.0...

>>> Unmerging (13 of 18) dev-libs/libmix-2.05-r7...

>>> Unmerging (14 of 18) app-eselect/eselect-mpg123-0.1...

>>> Unmerging (15 of 18) dev-libs/elfutils-0.163...

>>> Unmerging (16 of 18) dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1...

>>> Unmerging (17 of 18) x11-libs/wxGTK-3.0.2.0-r2...

>>> Unmerging (18 of 18) dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.2-r1..

...
```

Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi emerge m'a donné une commande qui me fait rebuild dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1 et une qui le fait désinstaller lol.

Il doit bien y avoir une logique, en tout cas quelque chose m'échappe. Et maintenant, comme tout débutant Gentoo qui se respecte, j'ai peur de reboot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Avv2

Bonsoir

Il y avait deux profils principaux dans le passé, multilib et nomultilib. Ceci pour permettre l'utilisation ou pas de programmes 32 bits dans un système 64. Ceci se faisait, en plus, via l'installation de programme d'émulation (emul-linux-xxxx). 

Le projet multilib de Gentoo a été mis en place et enfin activé courant 2015, Pour ne plus dépendre des paquets 'emul-linux' qui très souvent avaient de 'vieux' composant et devenait donc bloquant le concept d'abi a été utilisé a plein.

Pour ma part, qui utilise un paquet d'application 32 bits, j'ai simplement crée un fichier 'system' dans le rep 'package.use' ...

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/portage/package.use/system 
> 
> */* abi_x86_32
> 
> 

 

Et le tour est joué, tout paquet sera compilé en 32 et e, 64, attention, cette méthode le fera même si le paquet n'est pas utilisé par dépendance via mes install !!!

J'ai trouvé cette méthode plus facile que de devoir faire un package use pour chaque demande.

----------

## Syl20

 *T0MuX wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi emerge m'a donné une commande qui me fait rebuild dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1 et une qui le fait désinstaller lol.

 

Abus de emerge -1 (--oneshot) ? Explication :

- emerge --depclean supprime tous les paquets dont aucun autre ne dépend, _et_ qui ne sont pas inscrits dans le fichier world,

- emerge --oneshot installe un paquet (et ses dépendances), _mais_ ne l'inscrit pas dans le fichier world.

Afin d'éviter tout problème, je t'invite à ne jamais utiliser la commande emerge --depclean sans l'option -p. Lorsque tu as la liste des paquets qui seraient supprimés, vérifie-la, inscris ceux que tu veux garder dans le fichier world (emerge -n ou --noreplace), et désinstalle les autres ensuite.

Emerge @preserved-rebuild, lui, se fiche complètement du fichier world. Son seul but est de supprimer toutes les dépendances à des versions obsolètes des bibliothèques qui ont été mises à jour. La plupart du temps en recompilant les paquets concernés.

----------

## T0MuX

Je te remercie Syl20 pour cette réponse très utile, je vais noter  :Smile: 

Et sinon Avv2, ta technique est bien pour éviter "les ennuis" c'est sur mais perso j'essaye de conserver un système le plus light possible   :Very Happy: 

Donc je fais du K par K si besoin.

Pour info, ceux qui ont suivi, mon système va très bien. Depuis tout est rentré dans l'odre !! J'ai pu réinstaller PlayOnLinux+Wine et VirtualBox avec abi_x86_32 uniquement sur les paquets où il y avait besoin, ça tourne comme une Honda, IMPEC !

J'ai bien évidemment fait immédiatement après le reboot une sauvegarde   :Cool: 

MERCI A VOUS TOUS

----------

